

Show HN: DuskJS – enable your single page apps for offline use - bgnm2000
http://www.duskjs.com

======
hliyan
Bit confused. Since it's a *.js name, I was expecting a library (preferably
with source hosted somewhere like GitHub), but it seems more like a hosted
solution to me. I created an account and watched up to about 5:00 of the
video, but still slightly confused. A better readme perhaps?

~~~
Ciantic
Yes definitely, from the page, without looking the video it's hard to tell
what is this about at all? Why would I sign up?

------
reacweb

        For later offline use, 
        please install Unknown.
        Error loading elmstreet contact support 
        RTFM ლ(ಠ益ಠლ)
    

I have not found the "fucking manual"

------
archinal
Although this doesn't explicitly relate to your product, it would be better to
have duskjs.com as an Alias of ss15-fliptables.divshot.io rather than just
redirecting to it. Getting redirected to such a weird website name feels a bit
Phishy.

~~~
martin-adams
Agree, and would naturally need a new SSL cert for duskjs.com if they want to
keep the encryption.

------
gingerrr
At least they have a sense of humor about themselves:

    
    
      request.onsuccess = function(event) {
        // I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT I'M DOING!
        delete request.result.current;
        resolve(request.result);
      };

------
fiatjaf
You should come up with a solution that doesn't require HTTPS. Offline single-
page apps are perhaps the only case where people shouldn't care about HTTPS.

------
fiatjaf
Related: [http://cloudwall.me/](http://cloudwall.me/)

